# The Power of Suggestion



## bullethead (Mar 2, 2013)

Here is an article from a local paper. There is a C O P Y of The Shroud of Turin making it's rounds and it is interesting and scary to hear the people's comments about what they "feel" when they are near it.
Folks this is a COPY of an item where the original item has been proven to be a forgery. 



> http://www.tnonline.com/2013/feb/26/sacred-fibers
> Sacred fibers
> Tuesday, February 26, 2013
> 
> ...


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 2, 2013)

Maybe it's the power of God. If it draws people closer to him why does in matter that it's a copy? "The Moving Wall" is the half-size replica of the Washington, DC Vietnam Veterans Memorial and it gives people special feelings when they are near it. When you visit someones grave, you might even talk to them, even though their soul isn't there or isn't able to hear you. It still gives comfort.
The Holy Spirit can enter any object it wants to. It could be compared to a Church. It's just a building, but when filled with the Spirits of believers and the Holy Spirit, it becomes a special place.


----------



## bullethead (Mar 2, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> Maybe it's the power of God. If it draws people closer to him why does in matter that it's a copy? "The Moving Wall" is the half-size replica of the Washington, DC Vietnam Veterans Memorial and it gives people special feelings when they are near it. When you visit someones grave, you might even talk to them, even though their soul isn't there or isn't able to hear you. It still gives comfort.
> The Holy Spirit can enter any object it wants to. It could be compared to a Church. It's just a building, but when filled with the Spirits of believers and the Holy Spirit, it becomes a special place.



Maybe it is not the power of God. When you introduce "maybe" into the mix it literally could be anything.


----------



## mtnwoman (Mar 3, 2013)

bullethead said:


> Maybe it is not the power of God. When you introduce "maybe" into the mix it literally could be anything.



MrSnippit...


----------



## mtnwoman (Mar 3, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> Maybe it's the power of God. If it draws people closer to him why does in matter that it's a copy? "The Moving Wall" is the half-size replica of the Washington, DC Vietnam Veterans Memorial and it gives people special feelings when they are near it. When you visit someones grave, you might even talk to them, even though their soul isn't there or isn't able to hear you. It still gives comfort.
> The Holy Spirit can enter any object it wants to. It could be compared to a Church. It's just a building, but when filled with the Spirits of believers and the Holy Spirit, it becomes a special place.



My first husband was in VN and it made him looney tunes. Even though he didn't 'physically die in vietnam, 5 yrs later he 'accidentally' shot himself in the head on a hunting trip... that vn vets memorial makes me cry. I wasn't even in VN but I've seen the after effects, and with many of my high school friends named on that wall, it still breaks my heart. We had only one HS in Asheville. My hope and faith lies in seeing them again.

Not sure about the shroud whether it's real or not, but yet I don't wear the original wooden cross but the silver cross around my neck is symbolic to me. I know where you're coming from. No matter what you would've posted....ya know?


----------



## ted_BSR (Mar 8, 2013)

I don't think God really cares about Holy relics.


----------



## bullethead (Mar 8, 2013)

ted_BSR said:


> I don't think God really cares about Holy relics.



Or much else either


----------



## ted_BSR (Mar 8, 2013)

bullethead said:


> Or much else either



That is not what I said. I have my wife to finish my sentences for me, don't need you!


----------



## bullethead (Mar 8, 2013)

ted_BSR said:


> That is not what I said. I have my wife to finish my sentences for me, don't need you!



It is what I said. I added my thoughts to the thread.


----------

